# Moss on my driftwood or leave bare?



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's my current tank:









Should I add moss to the driftwood and get it covered? (most likely mini fissidens)

or just leave it bare as is?


----------



## tweetyfish (May 12, 2014)

I am getting ready to do a setup similar to yours. I like the contrast the bare wood gives in the plants of green and red. Looks great!


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The wood is in a funky arrangement; it's almost horizontally placed which makes the it look out of place. I looked at this the day you posted but I haven't been able to envision possibilities other than to remove it from the tank and go pure Dutch, which is why I can't say you should moss it or not. Just remove it.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I like it bare. Is that java fern on it now? Love all that color. Do you have a front facing photo?


----------



## wildcat (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll never have moss in a tank again. It looks good when you trim it.....the other 90% of the time not so much!


----------

